# Epson 3500 Home Cinema Projector



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Saw the demo yesterday of the new 3500 home cinema projector on a 100 inch screen and I was pretty impressed. At $1699.00 it's a great entry to intermediate level projector. I was most impressed with the vertical and horizontal lens shift, making setup easier. I'm sure once it hits Amazon we will see a slightly better price.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Another nice feature to have in a HT is auto zoom, auto focus, and lens memory.... Really comes in handy if you watch various formats. If you mainly watch one format it might not be worth the extra expense though. :T

I used to have an Epson, and I loved it... Warranty was the best with overnight replacement!


----------

